# LG V900 can't go into "fastboot boot recovery.img"



## cashkey (Oct 24, 2012)

hi all, i have the modem update failure in red words at the top left hand corner of the v900.
and it refuses to get into fastboot boot recovery.img
no matter what i try to do.. it justs loops into fast boot usb download screen and stays there...
has anyone had success with getting into recovery mode after the modem update failure?
please help!!!!


----------



## drezman (Sep 12, 2011)

The only way I was able to recover after the modem update failure was to boot into apx mode (vol + and - at same time) and use nvflash to flash the unbricker.


----------



## cashkey (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for the reply.
was it done in linux or windows? ( the APX mode )
and do u have the 3.0 stock restore image for the v900?
i have been searching endlessly for the stock img.
found 1, but its a bin file.
it doesn't do much or has much..the website i got it from is listed below.

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f177/lg-new-flash-files-download-here-1035408/


----------



## drezman (Sep 12, 2011)

The apx mode stuff I do through a wubi install of linux.
Sorry, I can't really help with the unbricker as I have a v905r.I have been using the v909 unbricker but i wouldn't recommend it without asking someone with more knowledge first, just in case using the wrong unbricker is what has caused my modem update failure.


----------



## Chucky (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry, that I bring a dead Topic back to the top, but I have a LG v900 with the same problem as above. I restore it now with the v909 files, but now I dont have 3g anymore







. Is there any way to restore my LG v900 back to his original firmware. Has someone a restore zip or can someone explain me how i can do that with the bin file. Guys I really need this firmware i am searching for 12 hours now. Please









Sorry for bad english.

EDIT: I open a new Thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38525-lgv-900-restore-files-with-bin


----------

